Ask HN: Someone uses stock trading as passive income? - 00taffe
======
larrykubin
I get passive income from stock dividends. Most people who trade for a living
spend a lot of time looking at charts (if into technical analysis) or doing
research (if investing based on fundamentals). I wouldn't call stock trading
passive unless you have a fully automated system. I've seen plenty of people
lose more money doing this through paying transaction fees and regular income
tax over and over again, rather than just holding the S&P 500 for a couple
decades.

~~~
00taffe
Yes, probably stock trading is more difficult and the questions is and the
question is more suitable for general trade!

How to stay in touch in the market that affect your actions? Sell the action
when the price starts to rise, or wait a specific moment?

------
pesfandiar
What do you mean by trading? The index funds that I blindly buy every month
give me almost absolutely passive income in the form of dividends and some
capital gain. I wouldn't call anything more involved passive.

~~~
00taffe
I mean the action of buy dividends and sold when is possible make a profit.
The keys is:

1) Which dividends buy 2) When sell dividends

------
baccredited
Half a question, so I'll provide half an answer. $93,917 for 2015. But it
ain't "trading" it is "holding".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10880869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10880869)

~~~
tachibana
I follow a similar strategy but with fixed income, so my yields aren't as
impressive:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12416278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12416278)

